

Programming as a super power - AlfredTwo
http://blogs.msdn.com/alfredth/archive/2010/01/20/programming-as-a-super-power.aspx

======
RyanMcGreal
I suspect that programming will become part of tomorrow's test of basic
literacy. That programming skill could entail writing formulas into a
spreadsheet, whipping up a script to process a bunch of one-off data, writing
macros to automate repetitive tasks, creating digital art projects, whipping
up mobile device apps, whatever.

But to have a computer and not be able to do anything beyond what can be done
with already-installed programs is to be essentially crippled in your ability
to use the most powerful mass-market innovation facilitator in history.

~~~
bvttf
Briefly terrified by a future where people are as easily convinced they're
good at programming as they are today with writing.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Briefly terrified by a past in which almost no one could read.

------
balding_n_tired
Well, yes, as bvtff implies, most people don't write that well. I suppose they
do better than if they hadn't had the English classes, but still...

------
dannyr
With great power comes great responsibility.

